# REDLINE GEAR OIL AND TRANNY OIL



## gogiburn (Dec 17, 2007)

NEED TO KNOW THE AMOUNTS FOR A 90 D-21 MT REAR AND TRANS
EMAIL ME DIRECT TOO AS SOMETIME THE SITE DOESN'T SEND NOTICE OF AN ANSWER
[email protected]@YAHOO.COM
NOTICE THE DOUBLE @ AND REMOVE BEFORE REPYING THANKS


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

V6 or 4 cyl.? 4X2 or 4X4?


----------



## gogiburn (Dec 17, 2007)

*red line*

sorry 2wd mt kc


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Once again: V6 or 4 cyl.?


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

Dude fill it up until you can stick your index finger (unless its unusally large) in the hole and feel fluid. This is not rocket science but I promise you wont hurt anything, trust me my 95 has 617,000 miles on it and I have been doing this for close to 9 years now.


----------



## gogiburn (Dec 17, 2007)

*REDLINE*

I realize it's not RS but I need to order both MT and Gear oil for it.I have one quart of each from my 86 left over.It's a 4 cylinder


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

1990 Nissan Hardbody KA24E, 2WD, M/T:

Rear end:

Axles:

H190A, Capacity: 3 1/8 pints
C200, Capacity: 2 3/4 pints
H233B, Capacity: 5 7/8 pints

Fluid type:

Standard Differential Gear


Type API GL-5 
Viscosity / Temperature Recommendations: 

Below 10°C (50°F) 75W 

Below 30°C (86°F) 80W 

Below 40°C (104°F) 75W-90 

OR 80W-90 

Between 30 & -10°C (86 & 14°F) 85W 

Between 40 & 0°C (104 & 32°F) 90 

Above 10°C (50°F) 140 

Limited Slip Differential (L.S.D.)


Type [1] L.S.D. API GL-5 
[1] a) Use only LSD gear oil API GL-5 and SAE 80W-90 approved for Nissan LSD. 
b) SAE 90 is acceptable in ambient temperatures above -18°C (0°F) 
c) Contact a Nissan dealer for a list of approved oils. 

NOTE: To verify L.S.D.:


Lift both rear wheels off the ground. 
Turn one rear wheel by hand. 
If both rear wheels turn in the same direction simultaneously, vehicle is equipped with limited-slip differential.

REFERENCE:
NTB93-140

CLASSIFICATION:
GI93-011

DATE:
September 30, 1993

TITLE:
OIL FOR LIMITED SLIP DIFFERENTIAL

APPLIED VEHICLE(S):
1987.5, 1988 [see NOTE (*)], and 1989 300ZX Turbo (Z31)
1988-1993 Pathfinder SE and SE with Sport Package
1988 Desert Runner Truck
1988-1993 Truck SE with Sport Package

APPLIED VIN(S):

NOTE (*): The 1988 300ZX (Z31) "Limited Edition" models are equipped with viscous coupling limited slip differentials, which do not require the use of special limited slip differential (LSD) oil. A viscous LSD identification label will be found on the differential rear cover. In addition, these vehicles may be identified by one of the following Model Numbers on the Vehicle Identification Plate (attached to the front of the left strut tower, under the hood):

KHLZ31STU (Federal)
KHLZ31STV (California)

SERVICE INFORMATION

Some of the above-listed Nissan models are equipped with limited slip differentials (LSD), which require a special limited slip differential oil.

If service is required on a limited slip differential, the original equipment-filled oil may be replaced with Pennzoil # 4096 Limited Slip Differential Oil [Pennzoil Product Code # 020796].

NOTE: To our knowledge, at this time, there is no functional equivalent to this referenced Pennzoil product.

*****************************************************************************

Manual Trans:

Capacity:

FS5W71C Transmission: 4.25 pt (US) 
FS5R30A Transmission: 5.125 pt (US) 


Fluid Type: API GL-4 
Fluid Viscosity: SAE 75w-90 Or 80w-90


----------



## gogiburn (Dec 17, 2007)

*Redline*

Ok,how do I decipher which tranny # I have and what Axles I have? I do understand I need to fill each to the edge of the fill hole but I would like to order only what I need for each item.Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

ALLDATA shows that all KA-powered, 90 Hbodies with 2wd have the H190A rear. It also shows that all KA-powered 90 Hbodies w/ MT have the FS5W71C trans. The trans model should also be listed on the ID tag, either a metal tag in the engine compartment or a sticker in the driver's door jamb.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

do not use GL-5, it attacks the brass synchros, use GL-4


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

GL-4 for the trans; GL-5 for the rear...I usually go with 75W-90 for both items.


----------

